# Am I wrong...



## hangingbyathread (Jul 3, 2007)

Before my wife and I got married I was really wanting children and as soon as possible. She has a child from a previous marriage and I love her to death but I wanted more. We have put it off for several months thank God. Now I do not want any children with my wife. After we were married it was a couple of weeks and I she started to slip into this thing about letting her mouth fly without thought to her child. She has no constraints now on what she says in front of her four year old child and this really bothers me. I have voiced my thoughts on this and she gets very angry about it. A four year old should not have to hear that kind of language from her mother. She has no self-control or discipline of herself in these matters. I even find them watching Desperate House Wives together, which is way to mature for a four year old. I just have no desire to have children with a woman like this. Instead of disciplining her child she argues with her. They yell back and forth with each other, it is ridiculus. I tried talking with her about it, but she won't listen and tells me not to tell her how to discipline her child. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MrsLV (Jul 3, 2007)

Question: Outside of the issues she has with her child, do you still "like" her? I mean, is this the only change she has that is really bothering you? This is really big- I mean, you want kids but no longer with her. So in reference to having children, what will you do?


----------



## hangingbyathread (Jul 3, 2007)

MrsLV said:


> Question: Outside of the issues she has with her child, do you still "like" her? I mean, is this the only change she has that is really bothering you? This is really big- I mean, you want kids but no longer with her. So in reference to having children, what will you do?


I love this woman, but with every fight and the more I see of this a little bit more hatred seeps into my heart. I can honestly say I love and hate this woman right now.


----------



## MrsLV (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree. And you have to look at things this way-if the two of you divorce, chances are that the child that you and she would have together would live with her primarily...and it seems that you know deep down in your heart that your child living with her would tear your heart apart. I for one applaud you for realizing this BEFORE another child (your child) is brought into this situation, and I suggest that if you plan on staying with her, you make sure birht control or condoms are used. I wish you'd seen this side of her before getting married


----------



## svsrob (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you own a video camera? Perhaps you should video what you are seeing and when she is calm perhaps after watching desperate housewives, you throw in the video of her and her childs relationship and the she can see it first hand. You may consider asking her to volunteer at a preschool for a day to see how innocent children really are and should remain. Does she watch supernanny, that may help also. I have a toddler and enjoy watching that program to get clues on how to disicpline in an effective way. Hope that helps.. Good luck!


----------



## Triton (Jul 8, 2008)

Run !


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Triton said:


> Run !


:iagree:

draconis


----------

